# Newbie searching for London clinic



## Luc05 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello, feel so much better already reading this group and feeling a little less alone ... Have an 8 yr old so u can do the maths :-( she's wonderful but I am still desperate for another. So .... Looking for best clinic in London, so confused by choice. I'm not working and we're using all our savings so ideally not crazy prices but if ££ means success, we will pay high !!!

Look fwd to recommendations! 

Am 39, good blood test results, only 4 follicles on day 6 and luteal phase far too short  (self diagnosis on last bit).


----------



## lilyisabel (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Lucieloo,

Welcome, though sorry you have had to join here   

I'm afraid I'm going to be completely biased here but I can't recommend ARGC highly enough. It isn't cheap, I dread to think what we've spent (if you look at the ARGC board there are pretty accurate breakdowns of costs) but it was worth every penny. We wish we had gone there first rather than wasting time with another clinic whose success rates were nowhere near as good.

ARGC is intense, you'll see it mentioned that it's like ivf bootcamp and it really is, it's incredibly busy and they work with paper files, but somehow the system works. When you are cycling you will practically live at the clinic for blood tests and scans (sometimes twice a day ) I felt they really tailored the cycle to my needs rather than what suited them. I also met lots of lovely people who I spent a lot of time with whilst stimming which to me was a huge plus. They also look into immune issues which it's thought by some to be one of the main reasons for secondary infertility. It might not be the best clinic for everyone with the intensity and there's no frills - you get changed into your outfit for the ops in the staff locker room and wake up in a room (well dungeon ) pretty much on top of the next girl. I found I loved it!

As I said I'm biased, perhaps have a look on here at the clinic boards and the stats and see what would work best for you.

Good luck! 
L x


----------



## Luc05 (Jan 19, 2013)

HellO Lilyisabel, 

Thank you so much for answering, am new to this forum business and wasn't sure if I had said the wrong thing   

Could you possibly help me find my way? I think I am a bit lost in the board maze! 

I've had a look at the clinic boards and I found a message from 2010 with costs, is that it ...? But couldn't find anything on stats. 

And thanks with your thoughts on ARGC - I like the sound of it a lot and funnily enough I think no frills would make me confident. 

All the best, 

Lucie


----------



## lilyisabel (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Lucieloo,

It sounds like you have got the right post for the costs , they haven't increased since 2010 so that will give you a good idea, but keep in mind the costs don't end when you get your bfp. This week (I'm 12 weeks on Sat) I had my immune bloods done with a scan (440) on Monday with some drugs (9 my immunes have come back slightly elevated so I've been asked to go in tomorrow for a progesterone blood test (40) and a scan (100) to see if I need IVIG (1500 ). They do everything they can to ensure the pregnancy continues which is fantastic but costly.

The best place for the stats is the ARGC website, it gives a breakdown of all the London clinics by age, etc. 

Happy reading  
L x


----------



## Luc05 (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow! Very best of luck, let me know how you go! 

And yes, Their success rates are quite something... 

By the by, Have you seen anyone on here who had done ivf 
in Brussels?

Lucie


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello ladies, I am another ARGC success story but they are very, very expensive.  I had lots of immune treatment and had to pay for extra doses of drugs to stop premature ovulation so ended up spending something in the region of £25k (I stopped tracking it properly after £20k).  We funded this with our life savings and our justification was that we had 20 years plus to earn money but only a small window of time to ave children.

I also had treatment at The Lister which was a really nice place, the staff were lovely and my consultant there was fabulous.  He would reply to my endless emails which I'm sure, saved me a lot of consultation fees.  The only reason I didn't have IVF there was because they had slightly lower success rates and as we had already decided that we would only have one cycle of IVF, I needed to know that I was giving it the best chance if success.

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## sanfrancisco (May 15, 2010)

I can also recommend the ARGC and wish I'd gone there sooner.I got my bfp at 39 and ds is now 9 weeks old.It is expensive ++ and we also used our life savings but we were so desperate for a sibling and I was getting very depressed so worth every penny!! Good luck and I can fully understand the pain of wanting a sibling for your child  xx


----------



## Luc05 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you ladies ... I didn't realise that ARGC would be that expensive so we have to forget about that option but am now reviewing the next choices ... I think the next best 4 for my age group (39) are: 1. CRGH --> 2. CRM (Chelsea & Westminster) --> 3. Lister and then 4. London Women's Clinic. 

Would you agree? 

And ... do you know if UCH ir CRGH? I am a bit confused as to which this is! THe ARGC site mentions: UCH Centre for reproductive health but I can't find that...

Thanks for your help!

Lucie


----------

